# Bentima/Kern 400 day Anniversary clock repair



## Stechad (May 9, 2021)

The broken Bentima clock has arrived and at only 12 quid I am very happy with it.

It came very well packed in its original box and other than the broken suspension spring it looks in pretty much new condition, even the glass dome is perfect. Almost looks as though they broke the spring when it was first set up then re-boxed and put away in a cupboard. Should have a new spring tomorrow, hopefully once cut to length and suspension made up, it will be on with set-up and timing.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent! Look forward to seeing your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stechad (May 9, 2021)

New Horolovar .058mm springs arrived today, made up the new suspension using Rogers method (thanks for that @Roger the Dodger)
Fitted to the clock and tested, only ran for about 5 mins, basically til the pendulum lost its momentum. Removed the suspension to raise the fork a little and noticed the fork was quite dull and slightly grooved so this was polished up and refitted a little higher, re-assembled and seems to be running ish now hopefully with a few tweeks I can keep it running to see how it goes but think it will need stripping and cleaning.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent progress! Keep at it. You probably know already to try and get the point at the bottom of the pendulum centered in the cup on the base by altering the height of the three feet to compensate for out of level surfaces. From your pics, looks like you've done this already.


----------



## Stechad (May 9, 2021)

Yes Roger, I have it centered, it stopped again and on closer inspection there is quite a bit of sticky oil in the gear teeth so a bath in the ultrasonic needed.

Annoyingly the Kern clock I'm fully restoring which has no face or hands on at the moment, I made up the spring for and set it up with basically just the clockworks on the stand has run for a full day and was in beat straight off, but the bugger still needs stripping as it drips more oil than a vintage car. Yet to add the post on this one.


----------



## Stechad (May 9, 2021)

Update

After stripping and giving a good clean in the utrasonic bath, reassembled the clock, I still could not get it to run for more than ten minutes, tonight I finally found the sweet spot when getting the clock In Beat, just the tiniest twist either way and it stops. hopefully it will keep going although the pendulum barely does 1 rotation.


----------

